# Whittingham Asylum oct' 12



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello peoples


This wonderful place has been on my to do list for far too long and I was beginning to think that I would never get around to visiting them decaying corridors. My first visit turned out to be one very long recce! I wondered around the site taking some external pics and just marveling at the sheer size and scale of the place. The autumn leaves were turning the clusters of Beeches golden yellows and browns and no matter how quietly I tried to be the masses of deep dried leaves seemed to echo with every crunch as I stepped through them. At one point I thought a demo team were in removing the lead from the roofs as I heard power tools and voices from above. A couple of hours later I found myself almost dancing around a huge oak tree as security were on one side and I gradually moved around the tree keeping in pace with them....this must have looked extremely funny to the half a dozen guys on the roof as they said they could see me and wondered what the hell I was doing... until they saw sec and laid flat! So I realized these guys were nicking the lead, well the damage is done now so what more could I do but ask them how they got in, by now i had been there nearly 3 hours and light was fading fast. They explained away in so I had a look and thought I’d come back tomorrow as it would be dark in a matter of minutes. 

So I went back to Blackpool and after explaining the day to my dad, you can imagine my surprise when he said that he’d like to come along next time (well he did the same on one of my trips to West Park a few years ago...he used to be a chippy and worked in a lot of old buildings so appreciates the old Victorian designs). He must be the oldest explorer Whit’s had....he did well for a 75 yr old with all the climbing and the very near misses with sec!! This time we managed to find a way in that was easier than the guys had suggested, not getting lost inside was the main thing as we had to find our way back out the way we got in. We only covered a tiny fraction of the place so there’s lots left for another day, I hope!!!


Everyone knows the history...so I just nicked this little piece from wiki incase you forgotton 

Whittingham was a psychiatric hospital in the parish of Whittingham, near Preston, Lancashire.
The hospital was founded in 1869 and grew to be the largest mental hospital in Britain, and pioneered the use of electroencephalograms (EEGs). During its time it had its own church, farms, railway, telephone exchange, post office, reservoirs, gas works, brewery, orchestra, brass band, ballroom and butchers. It closed in 1995.










This area is palisade off separately to the main asylum, all of the roofs have had their slates removed which looks more off a professional job compared to the main asylum which has parts just ripped off.























The church luckily survives in perfect condition, I hope it stays that way so it can one day have another use.















The concrete water tower























That chair









Miles of cabling run through the corridors









I love the windowed arches linking the wards together








The floors are pretty dangerous in places, some of them look intact but are simply lino or carpet stretched over the beams....still a bit of a drop when your on the ground floor but not worth thinking about if you have ventured onto the second floor!








One of the patients rooms with the floor fallen through.








I hope the hall survives for much longer as by the looks of it there has been several arson attempts, the floor boards have large holes burnt in them and the place still smells of smoke









I love finding things left behind such as this old suitcase, maybe a prop in a play or left behind by one of the patients? 








The last of the Christmas decorations 

















The old projection room...i think souvenir hunters have taken the rest of the film cans as only these ones seemed to be lying about now.















Cut outs for the projector








Behind the scenes






















One of the many corridors, not many left intact with the slates still on.









A lot of the corridors are like this...









Old laundry trolley frame 










Amazing a little bit of its character still survives in such derelict conditions

















Holes in the floor it looks like where someone has walked!







Looks like a long drop!
























































Looking out from the second floor






















A few external pics























I think the old cast iron staircases really help create an atmosphere of dereliction, especially with the small trees caged inside.





















I was starting to lose light so headed back...the pinkish tinged sky and the tree growing from the chimney are a nice touch















There are some lovely mature Beech, Oaks and Pines surrounding the asylum, which will also sadly be lost when the time comes








nite nite Whittingham....i hope i get another chance to visit again as it really was too short

Thanks for lookin folks

I hope you enjoyed lookin as much as i did explorin


----------



## sj9966 (Nov 2, 2012)

Great shots from here, the place is looking pretty grim now!! 

Nicely done!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2012)

Good on your dad for going!! Great pics, i especially like number 33, the corridor. I went here twice last year, its such a vast place and didnt see half of it, a revisit is on the cards. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 2, 2012)

A Beautiful place. Stunning pictures. Thank you xx


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 2, 2012)

*Nice report that! Thanks for sharing...*


----------



## Bones out (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice one mate


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 3, 2012)

Got some cool photos there, I love the trees growing through the roof! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 3, 2012)

Good report, decent place, but she certainly has seen better days...


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 3, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome photos.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 3, 2012)

You have captured this place amazingly well, great report. I went with a novice who spent the whole time moaning and wanting to leave! I need to get back down here.


----------



## susanmackem (Nov 3, 2012)

Mint shots! Gonna pay it a visit soon


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 3, 2012)

really great images, looks like a great explore


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 3, 2012)

Whit must be the most popular Asylum for comedy access moments 

The old girl looking good in the autumn light 

Excellent.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderful place and some cracking pictures of it .


----------



## peterc4 (Nov 6, 2012)

great report, especially in autmn. some great outdoor shots aswell


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Nov 9, 2012)

Love this place and you covered it really well #9 is my fave


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow you certanly have captured this place soo000000000ooooo well!! Great stuff


----------



## Hendreforgan (Nov 9, 2012)

Stunning . . . and I don't think you could have pick a better part of the year to photo the site. Superb!


----------



## Trinpaul (Nov 10, 2012)

Miles of cable, if that was here in Trinidad they'd have stripped every last foot of cable for the copper in it.


----------



## losttom (Nov 11, 2012)

Trinpaul said:


> Miles of cable, if that was here in Trinidad they'd have stripped every last foot of cable for the copper in it.



Thats what they have done, they have just left the cable armour behind


----------



## dobbo79 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Beautifully captured - Well done *


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 12, 2012)

Trinpaul said:


> Miles of cable, if that was here in Trinidad they'd have stripped every last foot of cable for the copper in it.



no copper in them cables my friend, i checked


----------



## ambersedgwick (Nov 22, 2012)

Planning on visiting here this month for photography purposes, is it worth travelling to for the shots would you say?


----------



## urbanivy (Dec 27, 2012)

attempted getting in the glorious asylum recently, was escorted off the premises as had been seen on 14 cameras apparently. Security seems pretty tough these days as it was only my second visit and last time we got in the grounds easy. Watch out for the white van!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 27, 2012)

Pat on the back for your old man! I'm waiting for the day my dad wants to come


----------



## MrDan (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice Christmas decs!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 27, 2012)

I remember floors like that at West Park, in the pitch darkness...

Definitely one of my most memorable urbex outings!

Thanks for the brilliant report!


----------



## sonyes (Dec 28, 2012)

Excellent pics, of a place I just have to see!!!


----------



## gigi (Jan 1, 2013)

awesome! Nice to meet you today by the way! Love to go here, never been. Message me if you fancy arranging something x


----------



## lbrowne (Feb 25, 2013)

is this worth going?


----------



## Pen15 (Mar 12, 2013)

Now on the cards for a visit 

Top report as always!!!


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 15, 2013)

fabulous!!! argh i've got to get in that main building!!


----------

